#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 寬以待己，嚴以律人。

## 巴薩查

嘛，或許只是很無聊。

但還是提醒一下狼佐君最好某種程度上自重。

於”[新規則上路]今天最想說的話是什麼”一篇中規定：




> 2.字數篇長不限，但每個人一天最多發表一篇，重覆灌水將予以刪除


與自身曾二次發文被刪而言，版規似乎是指一天為二十四小時，每發一篇後得經過二十四小時，嘛——


發表於: 星期三 六月 16, 2010 5:25 下午
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=339587#339587

發表於: 星期四 六月 17, 2010 1:53 上午
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=339699#339699

由上可見這兩篇並沒有經過所謂一天即二十四小時後發文，且往回追也發現其他篇也沒有依循隔天發文的規定。

*管理者要是不自重與以身作則，只懂寬以待己嚴以律人，抓他人發言的問題到很快，自己卻不自重遵守規定？

還是一天的規定只是寫假的，爽刪誰文完全看版主奇萌子好不好？*

雖然能看到背後梗點，只是覺得公私不分，滿不自重的喔^^ 

總言之，規則訂立上的漏洞與疏忽，早日解決吧，不然只是讓大家覺得信服力不足罷了。

嘛，雖然這好像是常態。

----------


## 狼佐

此討論串採用的方式就像各大OLG的計時方式相同
一天指的一直都是每天零時過後
我每一篇都是這樣算的，你可以一篇一篇看每個人的發文時間
有些也是非常近的
你知道，如果要計算每個人發表一篇然後開始算24H..
那將是非常累的一件事，我不可能有這麼多的精力去記這個人上一次發文是什麼時候

您都替我把發文時間貼出來了等於是替我澄清了
第一篇是6/16
第二篇是6/17
我並沒有違反規定
閣下您的發文我也從來沒刪過，換言之從不是我經手
但看過您被刪除的文章之後，我想就算是我也可能將其刪除
而且原因絕不是時間上的問題

閣下因為最近的言論遭在下批評
便開始抓人把柄、污衊，冠上莫須有罪名之舉，不嫌太幼稚？

----------


## 巴薩查

> 閣下因為最近的言論遭在下批評
> 便開始抓人把柄、污衊，冠上莫須有罪名之舉，不嫌太幼稚？


那既然採用此法，試問昨天為何無故刪除我昨天下午三點左右的回文？

照你講法來講，前一篇時間為前天下午五點，那經過午夜零點後即算隔天，該文中也沒有不雅詞句，且發現被刪文後，另有再發過一篇，不過依然還是被刪。

嘛，這樣做不是有爭議性嗎？

----------


## 狼佐

關於這部分我是真的不清楚，我上面已經說了，我從沒刪過你的任何一篇文章。

被刪文確實不好受我知道，所以我向來都是主張不刪文。
從前幾篇的違規文可以看出，我經手多半是開編輯把違規部分修掉再立下提醒罷。
也許是管理團隊之間沒有互相協調好，造成版規出現不同解釋而有不同的作法出現，這部份確屬我們的疏失，將檢討改進，但請體諒管理群各自有各自的事要忙，有時沒辦法顧慮周全也請多見諒。
你可以對此提出質疑、反映版規不公及莫名被刪文的事，我們會協助調查並做處理，但你不該一開頭就先點名某管理者；你可以懷疑版主處理的動機及過程、你可以要求提出證據，但不該一口咬定管理群是針對你。
你這麼做只是對人不對事，這已對我造成不小的傷害，包括我自身的名譽，我無法接受。

只能說我是人我會有情緒，或說其實就算是狼同伴間也會有摩擦。
如果把所有身分拋掉用個人立場的話，

我會這麼回





> 嘛，或許只是很無聊。
> 
> 但還是提醒一下狼佐君最好某種程度上自重。


你只是無聊到亂槍打鳥，我自重個鬼，應該說很不幸我是那隻鳥。
或許你的砲口擦的黑亮，或許驍勇善戰火力十足，但可惜它差了準星，浪費了數發砲彈。
閣下先行自重吧。(挖鼻)

----------


## 巴薩查

嘛，與我何干，你是該版版主，該規矩是你寫上去的，該版是你管的，理所當然是先找你頭上不然找誰？

難不成我在圖版碰到的問題要跑去找文版的好茶？

拜託，你版面上碰到的問題當然找你啊？

不過我猜也許晚點白牙可能跳出來，然後又說文是他砍的(笑。

----------


## 狼佐

我只對此作澄清，其他不想再吵了。

灌水版有兩個版主、總管有四個一個身分重複，再加上一個站長也就說總共有六個人可以管那一區的事。
規定通常不會是一個人說訂就訂，都是兩個以上達成共識才會寫上去。

只能說寫的人比較衰，跟你槓上比較倒楣而已。

----------


## 好喝的茶

圖版有事其實也可以找我，當然我不保證問題可以得到解決。
——咱美術從國小就沒合格過啊！
以上離題。



刪文一事，經手者可以是白牙、總管、版主，還有伺服器自己失靈，三十萬篇文章挑了你那兩篇來刪，這機率應該還比中樂透高。
如果你在文版的文章被瀟湘刪掉，你找我也沒多少用嘛。

巴查指的文章應該是這篇？
*發表於: 星期三 六月 16, 2010 2:27 下午*



> 意淫YY派想出頭？尛，反正老子也不爽把鮮花插在牛糞上>W<


粵語裏面沒有「尛」的用法，不過聽說這在台灣是不雅用字？
所以應該是規反主題首篇所列的規定。

不過拉下去所見違反同樣違定的文章，皆只是有關文字被刪除而非整篇被移走，
巴查是想指出對待不公？



只是我也不知道是誰刪文。還請耐心。

----------


## 迷思

有點小意見...，
看起來巴薩查的意見是自己被刪文了，
在"我的看法"中，比較好的求問方法是先問問
計時是否是以二十四小時為計時方法還是只是隔夜重置?(顯然巴薩查有想過這點)
再問問自己的文被刪的理由。

以"這樣"的方法把問題帶出來，
我只能認為是一個相同的問題遇上不同的獸會出現不同的處理方法。

----------


## 狼王白牙

昨日確實有代管，因為就在三點多時我在線上處理你對自己文章超過50則的舉報
而你舉報的內容皆無違規，當時剛好看到這篇




> 意淫YY派想出頭？尛，反正老子也不爽把鮮花插在牛糞上>W<


確實，昨天有誤解狼佐版主所訂定的 24 小時制或換日制的規則，
所以有三則刪文是因此而起
有需要倒是可以還給你，另外兩則如下：



> 難道要過整整二十四小時才能重發？>W<
> 
> 不過直得誇獎得是很乖，至少跟狗一樣隨傳隨到！





> 小屁孩大聯盟，奇葩連者！讓咱們手牽手心連心一起來打擊壞大人！


我是採計 24 小時制來替版主管理，但這個誤解並不影響你違反下列兩條之規定




> *1. 濫用短訊息及舉報系統對會員及管理團隊造成滋擾。
> 2. 內文包含攻擊性、不雅文字。*


請問這次你想得到什麼處罰？

----------


## 巴薩查

> 昨日確實有代管，因為就在三點多時我在線上處理你對自己文章超過50則的舉報
> 而你舉報的內容皆無違規，當時剛好看到這篇
> 
> 請問這次你想得到什麼處罰？


奇怪。




> 因為有新網站的成立，有些會員或管理者立刻表態要離開 
> 或者刪除自己的作品等等。 當然這是沒有問題的


舉報自己三十多篇文章，立意只是請管理群刪除文章罷了，所以你是不是要再寫一條，以後刪文請自己動手，管理群一概不負責此項事務？

我還沒說其中誤刪了兩篇關於旅夢跟金屬平衡與黑暗的討論文呢。

另外攻擊性文字？或許第二篇因為被誤刪有點火氣在，但是一與三？

再下去乾脆你就正大光明的於會員守則第一條明定：

「樂園和樂融融至上，大家服從狼王白牙。」

第二條則是：

「狼王白牙崇高至上，有異議者煩請滾蛋。」

嘖嘖，所以你是想當鴕鳥當多久啊？是要多久才會發現本質上的問題與正視改變？

不要只會在那邊裝腔作勢當老大，自己家都管不好了還去管Pixnet，面對其下不單只我的反對聲音也當沒聽見，是要連剩餘幾位成員也跟著Quit了才又發篇哭哭文，打太極般的講一堆好話？

抱歉，俺心胸可沒小到在之前某些問題後就把對方封鎖當拒絕往來戶，只是感嘆一個曾為王者卻逐漸因為自己的問題而被貶為過街老鼠。

反正懲罰對俺來講絲毫不具意義，因為只要爛膿依然在，那就算試圖再找多少新血加入也無用，自掘墳墓，最後只會鳥獸飛散。

面對問題吧，就算你現在將俺Account給停用，卻終究改變不了狼之樂園有實力者大量出走的事實，反正隨你喜好，畢竟這是你家嘛，要搞好或搞爛皆是操之於你，反正記住俺的話。

你一天不正視這問題，那狼版只會逐漸走入歷史，或者說，已經慢慢在走入歷史？

別毀了中文Fur論壇入口網站，好嗎？

----------


## 狼王白牙

就事論事，舉報系統的立意是為了減少管理者負擔
這幾天確實有幾個會員舉報自己的文章，因為文章內容給清除了，
故提醒管理者前往清理

有關誤砍你的兩篇回文，我替砍文程式替你的文哀悼
因為程式只認版面與發帖者，不認你的內文；
既然你的有清除自身帖子的意思在，
那麼程式一旦執行下去就沒有商量的餘地

請問管理員有義務替你核對 50 則滋擾性的舉報跟你想留的其中兩篇嗎？
尤其當舉報的內容是 "不滿新版主上任" 時，且你舉報的文章內容是完好的，
這不是滋擾管理團隊嗎？


而 YY 意淫這詞本身，既有貶意，亦不雅，所以我只有針對這句略帶
地方性口語及不雅文字的句子，另外兩句僅歸還與你而沒有說它們違規，
請不要誤會我的善意


至於我鼓勵了樂園外Pixnet上的社群，那是對同樣都是獸迷的鼓勵
我聽不懂妳所謂的正視本質問題，我只看到成長中的群體、
5,6 年下來服務過的不同族群它們的成長跟進步、創作者的聚集與聚散

如果妳只看到圈子爛、墳墓、或想婊的地方還有很多，建議你想想蘇東坡跟佛印的故事

至於懲罰，我是一直在忍耐，因為自稱 "狂野份子" 的獸
是我所見過很有趣的 Sample ，我一直想觀察它而不是隔離它

如果妳真心想要一個帳號上的停權，有幾位版主也同意的話那就執行
在這之前就姑且當你這兩天沒做什麼或說什麼吧，以作為誤砍文的抱歉

----------


## 巴薩查

嘛，那另一位規模更大以舉報自刪文的會員？那也是”滋擾管理團隊”？

我是不清楚他以哪種說法請求刪文，但不滿新版主上任卻屬事實，畢竟該版主不單以我自己觀念，而是其他幾位執筆者也認為其文筆程度不足。

有心不錯，但是沒能力，版主可不是只會回文推推就好。

還有有些梗不要太滿，知道夠多，不想拆你台而已。

*總言之正視獸圈本質，是要你正視中文Fur論壇不可能永遠都是菜鳥＞老鳥＞畢業出走後不回流，中文Fur文化如果想發展穩固如歐美，那就不可能一直只想找新米，而忽略舊米的要求。
*
嘛，反正現在事情並不單只是澆滅一顆火種就能了事，重覆一次，就算你與版主們共同決定Ban了我這帳號，但只要根本問題不解決，出走潮依然繼續。

無論如何，以核心想法而言我是不願意看到中文Fur入口網站的狼版最後被迫關站，但是另一方面而言，不好好去思考整體問題在哪——那也只能說就讓它去吧，反正自己不是沒能力往國外論壇走。

----------


## 好喝的茶

本來不應該是大問題。

嘛，風格也好，堅持也好，但是用字溫和點，至少氣氛不會僵硬。
「寬己嚴人」，我認為不算，不過還得改善便是。
關於這件事，目前就想說這麼多。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 但不滿新版主上任卻屬事實，畢竟該版主不單以我自己觀念，而是其他幾位執筆者也認為其文筆程度不足。
> 有心不錯，但是沒能力，版主可不是只會回文推推就好


看來閣下似乎對我有所不滿？
首先，我不認為能否適任版主這個職位和文筆程度有很大的關係？
我知道我自己的文筆程度不足，但我不覺得這會引響到我的工作。

其次，請問閣下從哪裡判斷出我沒那個能力來做版主？
可否給我一個合理的解釋？

再來，從閣下最近幾天發的文章來看，閣下似乎對文學版的文筆程度很有意見？
閣下可否想過狼版大部分使用者的年齡層次？
而且你又如何斷言你口中"某些傢伙"絲毫沒有進步？

另外，請閣下發文注意用詞好嗎？我知道閣下的文筆程度很好，但就算閣下真的對文學版有意見，也請閣下不要全盤否定那些創作。

最後，我希望閣下如果真的對我有意見，煩請當著我的面提出來，而不是私底下做那些會滋擾樂園管理團隊的事情。

以上，如有冒犯到閣下的地方，我在這邊先道歉。

----------


## 巴薩查

嗯啊。

另外不要說文筆程度跟版主絲毫無關，文筆即文風，文風即一個人內心之投射或部分寫照，而依據於此，正如同從畫中解讀繪者心思，從文風也能嗅聞出執筆者成不成熟與思考水平。

不足擔任處其一就於此。

*在文版你算老鳥了，但主題依舊是十句不離打，整體素質就是一直無限輪迴，從前後兩篇長篇來講了無新意，不要只說我，上述講過幾位執筆者也搖頭。*

於二，管版並不是只會推推灌水就好，回覆不單只是抓抓錯字跟說寫好棒，理解其中含意(如果有)，而以其進行思考與提出感想，去看看回文砲台小迪吧，他雖一次總是回復大篇文章，但至少都不是單純推推說好棒，而是有帶點自己感想在裡面。

反正單就測試網路小說的文質而言，與其在狼版這發，倒不如將文丟去鮮網或冒險者等網路小說大本營，去那邊看看自己的文章如何，在那裡文章如潮水，是好是壞很容易就知道，畢竟差的小說只會隨浪潮而被沖走。

另外俺對文版程度有相當意見？確實啊，比較現在與至少一年或兩年前的文章素質來講的確是下降，但其中重要一點，俺向來對剛踏入者沒什麼意見，唯有意見的都是些該版發文與出沒時間一定，卻沒什麼成長者，與根本只是想要討回文的傢伙。

後者只是隨便寫寫就丟，連棄如敝屣都還不夠。

反正屏除掉獸皮人骨這個俺一向堅持的原則而言，基本上你們那幾位的文章，在一般讀者眼中就是所謂YY文，只不過是有可取跟沒可取處的差別而已，將劇情互相串連的點子不錯，執筆者互相玩Cross也能增添故事趣味，但是互串了還是繼續打——

就拿自己一直很欣賞的旅夢而言吧，幻兒只不過是個國三應畢生，但他筆下的世界卻溫醇到會覺得非常漂亮與扣題，十分有童話的感覺，而從他第一篇開始到後續，也能看得出來人物不只互動更加平滑與具感情，敘述也活潑許多。

另於年齡層次的問題？嘛，兩方面去想，稚嫩者與老成者，不是永遠一昧只以稚嫩者角度去探討事情就能解決，更何況是在所謂Fur論壇這邊，還有這是文學版，不是日記與雜文版，理所當然基本的要求與眼光一定要有。

嘛，這倒是牽扯到前文論及的獸圈輪迴，菜鳥＞老鳥＞出走而不回流。

至於鮮少當面指責的原因嗎？

只是覺得都把對方當聰明人看待，自己有問題要自己發覺，不管是從反思或者是與他人討論中得出，而不是被動等對方告訴你吧？

唯有自己去思考問題在哪裡，而不是要對方叫你改，不然這樣永遠不會進步。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 在文版你算老鳥了，但主題依舊是十句不離打，整體素質就是一直無限輪迴，從前後兩篇長篇來講了無新意，不要只說我，上述講過幾位執筆者也搖頭。


這句話我自己也認同，我也知道這是我目前的問題，故事劇情都是打打殺殺居多，這也讓我非常頭痛，因為這跟我的習慣或者文風有關係，但是我會去改進這點的。




> 於二，管版並不是只會推推灌水就好，回覆不單只是抓抓錯字跟說寫好棒，理解其中含意(如果有)，而以其進行思考與提出感想，去看看回文砲台小迪吧，他雖一次總是回復大篇文章，但至少都不是單純推推說好棒，而是有帶點自己感想在裡面。


嗯，管版我當然知道不是推推灌水就行，回文部份，我承認我有時真的不知道該怎麼回，所以就從最基本的抓抓錯字和寫上自己的感想開始。

我才剛當上文版版主兩天，請閣下不要這麼早就斷定我不適任此職務。

最後，閣下的指教我就收下了，感謝。

----------


## fwiflof

你好，義正嚴詞的巴薩查大大
小狼我看您寫文批評那些完全不長進的所謂獸圈老鳥非常久了
只能是一個敬服啊！佩服之至！
沒錯，嚴以律人這句話說的實在太好了，不就是在暗罵那些只知道發文隨便亂批評，或是看誰不順眼就開火的人物嗎？
就像大大所言，文版的素質時在下降了呢.....連文章也寫不好的獸也能當版主，實在是個好現象
反正他們都不是聰明人嘛.....就直接說他太囂張又不會怎麼樣，反正人家都馬氣度好，聽了是不會生氣的！
狼王也真~~~~是的，五十篇就五十篇啊，看在巴薩查大大如此盡心盡力的要剷除那些異議份子的份上，熬到清晨也要看完是吧！？
話說真是奇怪，既然要砍掉，就乾脆給大大自行删文的權利好了，畢竟他最有自知之明，懂的彌補，是吧？
狼版就鳥獸散掉算了嘛~~~既然連最有內涵的巴薩查大大都覺得實在是有問題，那散掉了也不會有誰去哭的啦！
其實狼王也不是什麼老大是吧？只不過是一個分內事情都做到要被批評的傢伙嘛~~~嘿~~~~

----------


## 巴薩查

噗，俺只是火藥味重，但卻不是白目。

如果你滿想被好好評論一番的話，那可能不只俺吧，光一個委託事件就夠讓你被創作者們*檢討*，更不用說哭哭文？

麻煩不要走上某咖哩的後塵，不然又會說逼誰走了。

----------


## 雲月

> 巴薩查


這位大大真是英明啊~
我論這位大大一定可以勝任版主的職位呀~
既然有意見，那何不把這版主的位置接手下來呢~?
想必這很簡單吧~還是說大大有什麼苦衷不能勝任呢? <:3

----------


## fwiflof

> 噗，俺只是火藥味重，但卻不是白目。
> 
> 如果你滿想被好好評論一番的話，那可能不只俺吧，光一個委託事件就夠讓你被創作者們*檢討*，更不用說哭哭文？
> 
> 麻煩不要走上某咖哩的後塵，不然又會說逼誰走了。



抱歉，我學習了某大的好習慣呢~~~~~~厚臉皮呦~~~~~
就是那種被罵了也不會哭哭的好品行呀~~~
怎麼，某大又有何貴幹呢？
不如你也開個文，像"檢討"狼佐一樣來把我也檢討一下？
我可是拭目以待呦，我也很好奇究竟我做錯什麼了？
再說，我是逼不走的呢~~~~~

----------


## 巴薩查

> 巴薩查
> 			
> 		
> 
> 這位大大真是英明啊~
> 我論這位大大一定可以勝任版主的職位呀~
> 既然有意見，那何不把這版主的位置接手下來呢~?
> 想必這很簡單吧~還是說大大有什麼苦衷不能勝任呢? <:3


很早以前有過機會，不過以適性不合推拖了。

嘛，以網路論壇而言，曾任過魔獸世界中的公會論壇版主與職業長，因公會解散而換過兩次公會，但皆因能力而擔任公會幹部，另外也曾負責調度職業出團人數與管理論壇該職業討論版面，還有帶二十五人公會團的RL與MT。

或許只是OLG，但這段時間學會的可多得很。

以那時候培養起的觀念來講，自己並不適合擔任版主的原因為主觀、好惡分明，並不是適合管理的傢伙，而是適合站在前線去帶動團體步調與氣氛者。

因為過於強硬與極強烈的好惡感啊——

版上風氣可能會逐漸變成我所喜好的風氣，而不是經過大家交流後所喜好的風氣，這就跟論壇與實際帶動人群的差別一樣，一個很死，但一個很活，你的主觀必須要能說服其他人，也許以實際互動來講我自己的強硬與以身作則能吸引對方，但是以論壇來講，太過強硬與缺乏感情的文字卻不好，我雖然是能溝通的傢伙，但總是慣於一開始就硬梆梆的擺在那，就是一副逼迫姿態。

以前的論壇文章管理與討論經驗來講，常常為此有些許爭執。

所以——自己自認不是文將，而是武將，不適合站在幕後運籌帷幄，而是善於站在前線活躍。

最後嘛，要是以我自己觀點而言，文版既然叫做文學版，那就必須要有該有的素質，文章基本功夫要有，凡是覺得感情雜文可能就通通送心情去了。

畢竟對Fur文學而言，要是只流於一般形式與為賦新辭強說愁，那就索然無味了。

----------


## 雲月

> 巴薩查


這位大大您說的真是啊~
既然大大也當過管理者~
那麼應該也能體諒版主的心情吧~

事出必有因~被刪文想必是沒有遵守版規不是嗎~
版規都說一天發一篇~大大不遵守~那也別怪版主無情啊~
那麼這位大大為什麼要在這邊找碴呢~?

並不是只有獸文學，其他文學都是一樣的~
詩詞不就是拿來表現心情的嗎?
文學並不只限於寫文章，他的應用範圍可廣的呢~
就以唐詩來說好了，多半唐詩不就是在表現心情的嗎~?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 以網路論壇而言，曾任過魔獸世界中的公會論壇版主與職業長，因公會解散而換過兩次公會，但皆因能力而擔任公會幹部，另外也曾負責調度職業出團人數與管理論壇該職業討論版面，還有帶二十五人公會團的RL與MT。


看來閣下的管理經驗很豐富阿，那我也來說說我的管理經驗好了。

先從網路論壇好了，在我加入狼版之前，曾任RO私服論壇─RO私服版總版主，另外也擔任過RO官服上，我朋友創立之公會的公會論壇版主，以及該公會的分會會長。
至於工作嘛，負責在城戰時調動公會成員的守城位置，以及各職業之間該如何配合牽制敵人，簡單說就是戰術運用。不過該公會最後解散了，原因是會長轉戰私服以及對官服的遊戲生態感到厭煩。

好啦，RO官服的部份說完了，再來說說私服部分，在朋友的幫忙下，我跟我的好友們一起架設RO私服，巔峰時期玩家人數為七百人，我在私服上擔任管理GM以及腳本GM。
工作無他，管理私服運作，處理玩家之間的糾紛，以及去找腳本，負責私服改版時的工程。

最後，套閣下一句話──或許只是OLG，但這段時間學會的可多得很。
我該說的都說完了，一樣那句話，*請閣下不要這麼早就斷定我不適合版主的職位*。

可以的話，我希望這話題就此打住，我不想因為我個人是否適合當版主的事情，破壞了狼版上的氣氛。

以上。


以下題外：




> *若您在本論壇， 從事包括但不限於以下行為將可能破壞討論區之和諧，系統管理員、版面管理員保留以任何理由作出適當處置及懲罰的權力:*內文包含謾罵、挑釁、攻擊性、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。





> 冥府幽狼 寫到: 
> 
> 關我屁事——對腐肉沒什麼興趣。 
> 但如果想繼續當丑角請便。 
> 俺無視腐肉，但卻沒無視犯賤者。


另外，請閣下稍微注意一下用字遣詞，我想閣下不希望再被刪文了吧？

----------


## 巴薩查

> 就以唐詩來說好了，多半唐詩不就是在表現心情的嗎~?


扶額……

你先理解文體與主題的差異吧。

就算五言絕句，依然可因其內容而被分類諸如邊塞、田園、豪放……等，雖同樣歸類於詩的文體下，但卻因描寫敘述之不同而有不同名稱，要是單純拿來抒發心情，那就是歸入普通散文或者抒情詩，而今所謂Fur文學，不管文體是小說亦或詩詞，但是主題卻得要與Fur能相呼應才能被稱做Fur文學。

*而另一點，正是因為有參與過幹部與管理經驗，與所謂問題成員碰過跟理解，才會深知其中各種作用力運作，如果幹部無法以身作則與依照規矩而行，那最後也只會被罵親友，而問題成員本身的問題有時逆向思考，會發現這不是單方面。*

嘛，但關於此又是個故事。

那或許我該補充，我所待的公會都是官方正式伺服器中數一數二，其中一個甚至是爭取伺服器首殺與Play for Uber的精英團體，而該伺服器平均人數至少都在兩千以上。

你有感覺過什麼叫做狼群狩獵嗎？那種群體合作無間，大家都知道自身該盡的本份與全力達成的感覺。

相較於單管伺服器與排解紛爭而言，嘛，算了，繼續論Raid Leader工作只會像是要證明什麼。

但於此，正因為擔當前線RL身份，才能理解風平浪靜的公會表面下其實是分了多少派系、利害因果，與一定程度上的對適性理解。

要是以RO解釋，那今天就是一個法師玩家當上牧師職業長在管理牧師群，問三句牧師可能有一句不懂一句模糊，就算他曾當過法師職業長，但是論牧師本事卻還有待加強。

而今天所有根據點則來自於此，文章尚不熟者卻管文，尚有可議之處，不過說難聽點的，要是只是單純刪刪文與推推灌水，那文筆不熟也是可以。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


好啦，其實根本只是想說——在你文章還不夠具有自己風格與拖離YY文前，那我並不承認你具有當版主的能力，但如果肯加油，也許哪天？

要是我真的看不起你，那可能就跟上面一樣回個關我屁事，根本不會漏漏長一串下來。

嘛，只是傲嬌與口劍腹蜜罷了。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 那或許我該補充，我所待的公會都是官方正式伺服器中數一數二，其中一個甚至是爭取伺服器首殺與Play for Uber的精英團體，而該伺服器平均人數至少都在兩千以上。


那我也補充一下了，我所待過的公會，全盛時期都是該伺服器排行前三的，至於伺服器人數嘛，就那段RO最巔峰的時期來講，幾乎每個伺服器都是五、六千人以上。

好啦，以上離題。




> 好啦，其實根本只是想說——在你文章還不夠具有自己風格與拖離YY文前，那我並不承認你具有當版主的能力，但如果肯加油，也許哪天？



既然閣下都這麼說了，那就請閣下等待吧。
我會讓我的文章脫離閣下所謂的YY文，以及證明我有那個能力擔任文學版版主。

最後，希望這話題就此結束了。

----------


## 雲月

> 巴薩查


所以~詩詞就不算正派文學了嗎~?
再說，我看到文學版介紹並沒有提到要以獸人為主來創作呀~
請問大大是腦補到哪邊去了呢?
該了解主題的人是誰還不知道呢~
還有呀~我看版主並沒有錯呢~
只不過是照個版規處理~就要被你錶成這樣~
不然大大來當嘛~省的人家被你說的像是壞人一樣~

人家也是管理人員~為什麼就要被你說成這樣呢~
你說你待的公會是伺服器裡數一數二的~
說穿了~強的也不是你呀~是整個公會~
別忘了不只有你~還有其他人的配合~
道理一樣嗎~
為什麼你會被刪別人不會被刪~
很簡單啊~
你根本沒遵守版規

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 最後，希望這話題就此結束了。


感謝諸位的熱烈討論

但有舉報鍵被按下去了，加上原本的問題已經解決，必須打斷這討論

本主題鎖定，另從本主題刪除兩篇文章

----------

